# LOBO ESTEPARIO está en Horas Bajas... NECESITA VUESTRO APOYO!!!



## Frazier (8 Ene 2022)

En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar de algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...









Seguidores de EL LOBO ESTEPARIO


Nacer para esto. Dios lo dispone (07-01-22)




t.me


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Ene 2022)

El padre no le ha dicho “si quieres trabajar, vacúnate”…

El padre le habrá dicho: “Ponte a trabajar puto vago!”

Y si tienes que vacunarte, te vacunas… que por ahora nadie pide vacuna para trabajar…

Y para de “sucubear” a tu madre, GANDUL!!


----------



## #SrLobo (8 Ene 2022)

se va de internet o de España porque está mal... a ver si se va de verdad, pero del mundo


----------



## Sawa (8 Ene 2022)

Está igual que siempre. Es su papel. Lo hace bien el chaval. Pero no cuela.


----------



## magnoberto (8 Ene 2022)

Pobre hombre, está en la mierda mental.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ene 2022)

que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no


----------



## Frazier (8 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



Pues eso estaría de puta madre, y además bastante viable si se lo propone...

El problema es que ahora está mentalmente derruido y no ve salida. Está pillado en casa de los padres y como ha dicho, con el frío que hace no está la cosa para ir dando tumbos. Lo que ha comentado Guaguei si sería una buena opción, y además se alejaría de lo que tanto odia... por lo menos durante un tiempo.


----------



## McNulty (8 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



Pero si no quiere currar, y mucho menos para ganar una miseria. Y en el campo trabajaría para comer y poco más. Él aunque vaya de anti ciudad se ha criado en la ciudad, y está acostumbrando a esa comodidad de ir al súper.
Y de hezpaña no se puede ir porque le van a pedir de todo fuera, tests, vacunas, confinamientos....
El invierno es muy jodido para su estilo de vida. Que se pille un currillo hasta abril para ahorrar algo aunque sea.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Ene 2022)

En España no piden covih passport para currar, faltan remeros.

Lo que pasa es que Lobo NO quiere currar, me cae bien, pero es asi, NO quiere currar de nada, aunque sea 6 meses al año, nada.


----------



## 1447 (8 Ene 2022)

Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.


----------



## Frazier (8 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Si, si... se nota que al pobre hombre le quedan dos telediarios...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Ene 2022)

Penoso no tener casa a esa edad y tener que estar peliandote con tu padre.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Ene 2022)

El último aullido, la película


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Lobo Estepario fisicamente esta de puta madre, esta sano para currar, pero no quiere.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Ene 2022)

TODO MI APOYO A LOBO ESTEPARIO.

YA LO SEGUIA ANTES DE LA PLANDEMIA.

UN PATRIOTA Y UN GRAN SER HUMANO.


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Ene 2022)

¿Qué es eso de problemas con los vecinos, no decía algún friki que vivía en un coche...?




1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Al menos tiene pelo.

Un aullido (ah, no, que ese es otro)


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de problemas con los vecinos, no decía algún friki que vivía en un coche...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vive en el coche menos en invierno, cosa que siempre se ha sabido y que ultimamente ha confesado el mismo directamente.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Ene 2022)

Jovencillos, la mayoria de gente de 40 años esta derroida, venga no me jodas hombre jajajajaja


----------



## Topacio (8 Ene 2022)

Se destapó hace años que era un fraude.
Toda la mierda que sale de YouTube es pro no de menor a mayor medida.
Sólo nos queda burbuja


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2022)

Ese no aguanta en una empresa típica dos días con la fauna que hay. Ya no solo el trabajo, que será un vago de pelotas...


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En España no piden covih passport para currar, faltan remeros.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Lobo NO quiere currar, me cae bien, pero es asi, NO quiere currar de nada, aunque sea 6 meses al año, nada.



Y eso que ni lo ha probado. Este trabaja un año y se suicida.


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Ene 2022)

El Bobo esnifado ese a parte, de como ya han dicho, es un fraude con patas, no creo que pise el monte más que para hacer sus vídeos, luego, chalet de papi, gimnasio y droga a aburrir. Un puto nini, entiendo que su discurso puede gustar más o menos en burbuja, pero es un faltón que demuestra ser un pijo antisocial cada vez que abre la boca.
¿Ahora tiene canal de telegram?, igual se quiere hacer vendehumos del apocalipsis.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2022)

No queda otra opción que ser renunciante, lobo.
Cambia el coche por una camper y no dependerás tanto de tus padres.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Ene 2022)

Le falta mucha autocrítica a ese hombre, y por ello pierde el control de sus ideas. 

Demasiado lleno de contradicciones.


----------



## Frazier (8 Ene 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No queda otra opción que ser renunciante, lobo.
> Cambia el coche por una camper y no dependerás tanto de tus padres.



Pues sería mucho mejor que tener ese coche, el cual tiene que ser un congelador en invierno. De hecho, ya dijo en un video que el coche ya lo tiene muy cascado. Quizá sea momento de ver como conseguir un automóvil que realmente le de cobijo y le permita tener un "hogar" improvisado. Estoy seguro que debe haber campers de segundo mano a buen precio.


----------



## Evolucionista (8 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar puedo verde algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede ver el vídeo a no ser que tengas cuenta en Instagram.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Quizá sea momento de ver como conseguir un automóvil que realmente le de cobijo y le permita tener un "hogar" improvisado. Estoy seguro que debe haber campers de segundo mano a buen precio.



Cualquier furgonetilla se puede camperizar de urgencia para tener un refugio mejor que un coche.
Puedes meterle un kit de Ikea y habilitarla en cuestion de horas.
Muebles furgoneta camper
Kit camper furgoneta para cama talla L Siberia de 1200 x 800 mm (ancho x largo)
Pero estas cosas es mejor hacerlas bien, y con buen tiempo, no en plena ola de frío.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Ene 2022)

supertramp nini

Tiene que estar el pobre padre hasta los huevos del hijo


----------



## Zomb (8 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



Que me la dejen a mí por mi cara bonita no te jode.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ene 2022)

jesus el panchito.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ene 2022)

que le rompa la cara a un alcalde o politico y lo condenen a prision.
VIDA SOLUCIONADA.


----------



## SOY (8 Ene 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> No se puede ver el vídeo a no ser que tengas cuenta en Instagram.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Penoso no tener casa a esa edad y tener que estar peliandote con tu padre.



la gran parte de la poblacion hezpañola no tiene casa amego


----------



## Sardónica (8 Ene 2022)

A ver, ¿qué le pasa ahora al pequeñín?


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (8 Ene 2022)

que haga un crowfunding de esos y colecte para una casa rural


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la gran parte de la poblacion hezpañola no tiene casa amego



Ya tío pero al menos alguna chabola o local de tu padre o abuela, cualquier cosa. 
Y si estás sin nada pues curra y te buscas la vida hasta que heredes.


----------



## AlfredHard (8 Ene 2022)

que pesados con el troll este, que deje de llorar y TRABAJE como todo el mundo


----------



## Ninguno (8 Ene 2022)

Que pereza con el nini ciclado. Que se ponga a currar de una puta vez, que ya tiene edad.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya tío pero al menos alguna chabola o local de tu padre o abuela, cualquier cosa.
> Y si estás sin nada pues curra y te buscas la vida hasta que heredes.



hay gente que no hereda.
pues curra dice, 
claro como es tan facil.


----------



## Alf_ET (8 Ene 2022)

¿Vive en Galicia? Por lo del pasaporte covidiano


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hay gente que no hereda.
> pues curra dice,
> claro como es tan facil.



Joder con esos musculitos que tiene no puede probar en la construcción? 
A mi me llaman de muchos sitios, no entiendo por qué a él no.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Ene 2022)

Ninguno dijo:


> Que pereza con el nini ciclado. Que se ponga a currar de una puta vez, que ya tiene edad.





A ver lo de trabajar *NO* es una opción para Lobo estepario, si tuviese un trabajo como cualquier matao se acabaría el personaje y sus vidrios, esa es la gracia y el mérito de este tío, que es un magufo antisocial inadaptado que esquiva el trabajo a cualquier precio, incluso a pesar de su salud y futuro.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> A ver lo de trabajar *NO* es una opción para Lobo estepario, si tuviese un trabajo como cualquier matao se acabaría el personaje y sus vidrios, esa es la gracia y el mérito de este tío, que es un magufo antisocial inadaptado que esquiva el trabajo a cualquier precio, incluso a pesar de su salud y futuro.



Claro pues luego que no llore porque pasa gente por la calle y no le dejan hablar. 
Ese no sabe lo bien que se está en casa solito sin tener que aguantar ni a la charo ni menas ni bozalerdos, aislado del mundanal ruido y los subnormales.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> A ver lo de trabajar *NO* es una opción para Lobo estepario, si tuviese un trabajo como cualquier matao se acabaría el personaje y sus vidrios, esa es la gracia y el mérito de este tío, que es un magufo antisocial inadaptado que esquiva el trabajo a cualquier precio, incluso a pesar de su salud y futuro.



En verdad no tendria por que terminar, cuando trabajaba en la vendimia en Francia seguia haciendo videos, simplemente se tiene que plantear que necesita currar aunque sea unos meses al año para tirarse otros tantos meses haciendo vida esteparia en el maletero.

Ya lo hacia antes, simplemente ahora ya dice NO total, pero el dia que le dejen de pasar la paguita los padres no le va a quedar otra que trabajar si o si.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2022)

Mucho JUAN ARBEX 

BUENA ESCENA


----------



## sasuke (8 Ene 2022)

Desde que no hace reseñas en TripAdvisor de restaurantes de lujo el tío está jodido


----------



## elojodeltuerto (8 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no


----------



## elojodeltuerto (8 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



*ES UN P-U-T-O E-N-A-N-O*


----------



## Don Pascual (8 Ene 2022)

Pobre hombre, si que necesita ayuda, pero psiquiátrica. Y medio foro.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (8 Ene 2022)

que se vacune de una vez


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En verdad no tendria por que terminar, cuando trabajaba en la vendimia en Francia seguia haciendo videos, simplemente se tiene que plantear que necesita currar aunque sea unos meses al año para tirarse otros tantos meses haciendo vida esteparia en el maletero.
> 
> Ya lo hacia antes, simplemente ahora ya dice NO total, pero el dia que le dejen de pasar la paguita los padres no le va a quedar otra que trabajar si o si.





El lobo estepario trabajando no sería lo mismo, el mérito del personaje que ha creado es que parece que siempre a está a un paso de la marginalidad sin retorno posible, de la desesperación absoluta, del suicidio.
Sin ese aspecto este tío pasaría a ser un jewtuber random como los colin rivas, los somniferos estafadores como jeta ele o los farsantes como El arconte, los contraperiodismos matrix y tantos otros.


En este mundo si eres español y quieres vivir al margen del sistema, es decir sin trabajar, pues o eres de buena familia que te financie la fiesta o tendrás que malvivir como lumpen hasta que el cuerpo y la mente reviente a causa de la marginalidad y la locura, el Lobo ha creado un personaje que se mueve entre esos dos mundos y esa es la gracia.


----------



## daesrd (8 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar de algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo lamento por él, pero la realidad es que hay varios millones de personas en igual situación o peor. De todas formas le deseo lo mejor..


----------



## mcflanagan (8 Ene 2022)

Acaba de subir otro vídeo en su canal propio, @monitoestepario se llama. 
Está muy quemado el hombre, entiendo que lleva mucho tiempo predicando en el desierto, pero esa negatividad es insana, no hace bien a nadie.
Lo que no le veo pinta es de ser disidencia controlada. Me pasa como con lo que dice el Sr. Rosa sobre el Sr. Rubio en Reservoir Dogs, está demasiado loco para ser un infiltrado.


----------



## Frazier (8 Ene 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> puedes poner el vidrio para los que no tenemos telegram



Otro forero ha puesto un enlace del video en YouTube mas atras...


----------



## Guaguei (8 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pobre hombre, si que necesita ayuda, pero psiquiátrica. Y medio foro.








Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Long (8 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Que mala es la envidia tu.


----------



## 1447 (8 Ene 2022)

Long dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia tu.



Tengo un cuerpo mucho mas bonito que el suyo. Es repugnante.


----------



## Terminus (9 Ene 2022)

Lobo vale por mil hombres. Es un grande.


----------



## Alexrc (9 Ene 2022)

Todo cuento. Le sobra la pasta y se puede permitir ciertos lujos que otros no podemos. Es un agitador profesional. Tiene razón en bastantes cosas pero fomenta la violencia. Hace poco colgó un video en una casa con chimenea acariciando un gato, no es un cualquiera ni mucho menos.


----------



## Alexrc (9 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Sí hombre sí ya te diera tener ese físico. Que por otra parte las dietas y la vida que hace no dan para tener ese físico. Es evidente que hay mucho cuento


----------



## Setapéfranses (9 Ene 2022)

pues vaya


----------



## Vardian (9 Ene 2022)

Si fuera él me plantearía el magnicidio. Nos vamos por la puerta grande.


----------



## Estais_avisados (9 Ene 2022)

Menudo flipado el actor, tiene más cuento que un chisme de barrio... Que asco de gentuza la que anda por la internec


----------



## teperico (9 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



que mas quisieras que tener ese cuerpo


----------



## astroman (9 Ene 2022)

ese cuerpo esta muy currado,con la vida que lleva durmiendo en coches y comiendo de super,no se....para mantenerse asi tienes que ir al gym,lo mismo va pero vamos con ese nomadismo,haciedo solo flexiones no te pones asi


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ene 2022)

He visto hace un rato a una en la tele que daba verguenza ajena y decia que era influencer, por que este no se ha montado algo parecido en lo que se saque sus cuatro perras y aunque sea se compre un estudio, casa en el campo barata o cualquier cuchitril y con eso ir tirando ........ mucho ponerse fuerte pero luego poca imaginacion para vivir.


----------



## Deus Pater (9 Ene 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Menudo flipado el actor, tiene más cuento que un chisme de barrio... Que asco de gentuza la que anda por la internec



Dijo el borrego genérico con una foto de perfil de dibujos animados con un gorro de papá noel y un bozal cropeados a la caricatura


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

No es un agente desmoralizador, simplemente tiene depresión.

Lleva años solo y aunque el diga que no y que "piensa poco" en su ex, es mentira claramente, es un tio de esos que se enamora hasta las trancas pero que para las tias no deja de ser un hombre exotico y raro, con el cual estar un tiempo pero no para compartir maletero y ensaladas de 2 euros del Lidl.

Esto del covid ya lo ha matado en vida, pero ya se le veia triste antes de esto, simplemente esta en un agujero de depresion y conspiranoya mal llevada y acabas desmoralizado si lo escuchas a menudo, pero porque esta en la mierda.

Se lo ha montado como el culo Lobo, eso es un hecho, porque SI ha tenido dinero, pero se lo ha dilapidado tanto en la compra de este coche como en aquel viaje a Filipinas con la novia que comento, en vez de comprarse una caravana vieja y un trozo de tierra en alguna parte donde poder asentarse, todo el mundo se lo decia pero ha sido pasota y aunque diga que el venia venir esto... pues no, no lo veia venir y estaba feliz con su blablacar y su paguita alguna vez de Mama, eso es asi.

A mi es un tio que me cae de puta madre la verdad, me he reido mucho con el en los buenos tiempos, ahora pues si, da depresion verlo y me da pena que La Quinta del Paypal lo tenga tan absorvido, tanta conspiranoya, sin amor, sin dinero y sin nada, es una puta mierda.

Hay que saber donde parar y con las armas que cuenta uno.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

Nah, de verdad que este tio tiene depresion, yo pensaba lo mismo pero es muy clara la tendencia.

Tiene depresión y además el uso de marihuana en este caso no le ayuda en nada, ya que a veces sufre de paranoya tambien.

Depresion + Paranoya + THC + Soledad y Telegram Conspiranoya 24/7 pues acabas mal si o si.

Antes aun estaba con alguna mujer, algun amigo, ahora pues no.


----------



## Estais_avisados (9 Ene 2022)

Deus Pater dijo:


> Dijo el borrego genérico con una foto de perfil de dibujos animados con un gorro de papá noel y un bozal cropeados a la caricatura



Ignorante son mis propios dibujos animados, el cropeo del gorro es de pizpi y gostosa, el lobo es un actor, y sus papás son de pasta, si te informaras un poco, no llamarías lo que eres a los demás, beeeeeee ñeñeñeñe

Se enfado el niñito porque insulte a su héroe oooo que penita me das, aqui Se viene cagao y llorao de casa. Caracantomeao.

Gasta huevos que me venga un Fanboy de lobo a llamarme borrego genérico a MI jajajaja la distopia en estado puro, lo dicho ni 2 neuronas para no cagarte ni mearte encima niño rata, si te metes en mi perfil verás todo lo contrario a un borrego, borrego tu, que te crees a todos estos subseres que crees que te van a salvar la vida, los mesias del internec, el rafapal, el colin, el trota, el abogado, el poli, el condón, el bombero de podemos, el mellao ect ect, venga majo sigue con tus pajas y donando a los paypalerdos


----------



## unaburbu (9 Ene 2022)

Sigo a Lobo desde poco antes de la pandemia. No sé si nos leerá por aquí. 
Creo que cumple un rol importante como agente que despierta y mantiene alerta a los despiertos. Sin embargo, creo que se equivoca en su estrategia. Debería de irse a un pueblo, buscar un curro por mucho que no quiera entrar en el sistema, pillar la casa más cochambrosa que pueda e intentar dejar de ser un nómada aunque sea bajo la calidad de vida mínima que no sea estar metido en un coche de acá para allá. Buscar la autosuficiencia más básica. El problema es que parte de NADA. A muchos nos está costando un cojón perder la mitad de nuestra vida en montarnos una casa rural semi-autosuficiente para "salirnos" del sistema. Si él no quiere, lo respeto, pero tiene que intentar de alguna forma conseguir algo en un pueblo perdido. Está muy mayor de aspecto. Es lamentable. Además, está sólo. Si al menos estuviera con alguien (aunque no fuera en pareja, pero con un amigo) la cosa cambia.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Sigo a Lobo desde poco antes de la pandemia. No sé si nos leerá por aquí.
> Creo que cumple un rol importante como agente que despierta y mantiene alerta a los despiertos. Sin embargo, creo que se equivoca en su estrategia. Debería de irse a un pueblo, buscar un curro por mucho que no quiera entrar en el sistema, pillar la casa más cochambrosa que pueda e intentar dejar de ser un nómada aunque sea bajo la calidad de vida mínima que no sea estar metido en un coche de acá para allá. Buscar la autosuficiencia más básica. El problema es que parte de NADA. A muchos nos está costando un cojón perder la mitad de nuestra vida en montarnos una casa rural semi-autosuficiente para "salirnos" del sistema. Si él no quiere, lo respeto, pero tiene que intentar de alguna forma conseguir algo en un pueblo perdido. Está muy mayor de aspecto. Es lamentable. Además, está sólo. Si al menos estuviera con alguien (aunque no fuera en pareja, pero con un amigo) la cosa cambia.



Es algo que se le lleva diciendo desde hace mucho, incluso antes de la Plandemia, pero nada que no hace ni puto caso.

Si en vez de estar perdiendo el tiempo leyendo a gilipollas en Telegram se hubiese puesto a tope un par de añitos, ya estaria viviendo así.

A mi me parece un empecinado en estar mal y de la depresion no hay quien lo saque.


----------



## burbucoches (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## unaburbu (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Es algo que se le lleva diciendo desde hace mucho, incluso antes de la Plandemia, pero nada que no hace ni puto caso.
> 
> Si en vez de estar perdiendo el tiempo leyendo a gilipollas en Telegram se hubiese puesto a tope un par de añitos, ya estaria viviendo así.
> 
> A mi me parece un empecinado en estar mal y de la depresion no hay quien lo saque.



Es que además puede hacerlo compatible con ingresos online. Ves gente en yt y twitch que la peña les dona pasta por sus directos. Algunos dicen chorradas y otros se lo curran más. Si estuviera ahí trabajando un huerto, terraformando una parcela y se lo montara bien online, fijo que le caerían unos euros extras que le servirían para pagar cuatro facturas de luz.

Mi casa preparacionista la tengo en uno de los bordes de la serranía celtibérica a poco más de 1h de Madrid capital. Compré un terreno hace un par de años, ya tengo la valla comprada y ahora me falta vallarlo. También tengo la corta de leña para dentro de 2 meses. Si fuera un tío que se prestara, yo le dejaba mi casa temporalmente, le pagaría por montarme la valla y habilitar el huerto. Se sacaba el dinero necesario como para alquilar una casa vieja 1 año en la zona. Se busca un curro entre los muchos agricultores de la zona y podría empezar a afincarse en algún sitio. Se marca sus directos (tiene ya una audiencia base y fiel), se pone a escribir sus pensamientos y vaticinios, vive bajo un techo aunque sea con lo mínimo y cambia de experiencia. A partir de ahí puede construir algo. Con que tenga 4 gallinas le basta para meterse proteínas. Una garrafa de 8L te cuesta 0,72€. Ya está acostumbrado a vivir sin nada. De currar por algo suyo se le quitaría la depresión. Podría establecer lazos con gente autóctona y desconectar de todo.

No sé... yo creo que no se lo monta bien. Tiene que tener un puto nido aunque luego se vaya a vendimiar a 500km o a lo que sea, pero un techo en algún sitio tiene que tener. Ser nómada va a acabar con él. Incluso los hay que se van por ahí a recorrer en bici continentes con su blog y les ves más felices (lo mismo tienen cash de papi, no sé). Pero molaría que transmitiera más positividad, que emprendiera un proyecto de vida. Como llegue a los 50 así está ya jodido del todo. Yo tengo un par de años más que él y a esta edad te cambia la visión de la vida. Te das cuenta que estás en la mitad y que la otra mitad va a ir a peor (y más con los tiempos que vivimos). Necesita urgentemente un proyecto de vida. Si no fuera porque mi bigotuda lógicamente me pondría pegas (y eso que se ha visto algún vídeo que otro que le he puesto), yo le dejaba mi casa rural los 6 meses de otoño-invierno que no estoy para que estuviera ahí sin problema. Es un tipo que me transmite humanidad y confianza.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Es que además puede hacerlo compatible con ingresos online. Ves gente en yt y twitch que la peña les dona pasta por sus directos. Algunos dicen chorradas y otros se lo curran más. Si estuviera ahí trabajando un huerto, terraformando una parcela y se lo montara bien online, fijo que le caerían unos euros extras que le servirían para pagar cuatro facturas de luz.
> 
> Mi casa preparacionista la tengo en uno de los bordes de la serranía celtibérica a poco más de 1h de Madrid capital. Compré un terreno hace un par de años, ya tengo la valla comprada y ahora me falta vallarlo. También tengo la corta de leña para dentro de 2 meses. Si fuera un tío que se prestara, yo le dejaba mi casa temporalmente, le pagaría por montarme la valla y habilitar el huerto. Se sacaba el dinero necesario como para alquilar una casa vieja 1 año en la zona. Se busca un curro entre los muchos agricultores de la zona y podría empezar a afincarse en algún sitio. Se marca sus directos (tiene ya una audiencia base y fiel), se pone a escribir sus pensamientos y vaticinios, vive bajo un techo aunque sea con lo mínimo y cambia de experiencia. A partir de ahí puede construir algo. Con que tenga 4 gallinas le basta para meterse proteínas. Una garrafa de 8L te cuesta 0,72€. Ya está acostumbrado a vivir sin nada. De currar por algo suyo se le quitaría la depresión. Podría establecer lazos con gente autóctona y desconectar de todo.
> 
> No sé... yo creo que no se lo monta bien. Tiene que tener un puto nido aunque luego se vaya a vendimiar a 500km o a lo que sea, pero un techo en algún sitio tiene que tener. Ser nómada va a acabar con él. Incluso los hay que se van por ahí a recorrer en bici continentes con su blog y les ves más felices (lo mismo tienen cash de papi, no sé). Pero molaría que transmitiera más positividad, que emprendiera un proyecto de vida. Como llegue a las 50 así está ya jodido del todo. Yo tengo un par de años más que él y a esta edad te cambia la visión de la vida. Te das cuenta que estás en la mitad y que la otra mitad va a ir a peor (y más con los tiempos que vivimos). Necesita urgentemente un proyecto de vida. Si no fuera porque mi bigotuda lógicamente me pondría pegas (y eso que se ha visto algún vídeo que otro que le he puesto), yo le dejaba mi casa rural los 6 meses de otoño-invierno que no estoy para que estuviera ahí sin problema. Es un tipo que me transmite humanidad y confianza.



La cosa es que Lobo ha tenido algo de cash ahorrado (Apariciones en TV, anuncio de Bankia etc + Vendimia + Paguita de Mama + Blablacar) pero tuvo la magnifica idea de quemarlo en Filipinas, en aquella temporada con su novia (Algunos videos se encuetran aun en Youtube)

Lo bien que le vendria ahora esos 6000 euros para comprarse cualquier mierda, cuando se le rompio el Seat Cordoba, la gente ya le recomendo comprarse otro tipo de vehiculo para camperizar, pero nada, se compro ese monstruo para llevar 8 larvas dentro, el Peugeot.

La verdad que si de verdad tuviese ganas y cojones, ahorraria como un sistemico para montarse la choza rural y hacer videos de su progreso, aunque tardase 10 años, pero la verdad es que no tiene ganas, yo llevo escuchandole todo este año diciendole que va hacerlo, que va a "huir" y planes surrealistas como irse al selva en sudamerica.

Para mi es un tio que se encierra en su propia idea, retroalimentado por conspiranoicos del peor calado de Telegram, y los llamo asi porque no siembran nada bueno, solo negatividad y ganas de pegarnos un tiro cual secta new age.

Creo que ahora esta viviendo en casa de un viejo por las montañas o por ahi, ayudandole, al menos asi parece explicarlo en el ultimo video, si es asi pues perfecto para el, mejor que en el coche estara, pero no deja de ser un parche temporal, al final uno necesita hacer su proyecto vital.

Lobo habla mucho, peor no hace nada efectivo, siempre habla de huir y de que nos van a matar, mira, si nos van a matar nos van a matar igual, pero estar con un espiritu en plan Secta Jonnestown es peligroso.

No se quien o quienes estaran metiendole tanta mierda, pero cada vez el circo parece mas Secta Jonestown.


----------



## burbucoches (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Ene 2022)

Hable con lobo estepario, me explico que sus padres o su madre le pasa una paguita vitalicia de unos 200 pavos o asi para que sobreviva por ahi. 

A mi me cae muy bien lobo estepario.


----------



## Charles B. (9 Ene 2022)

No necesita nuestro apoyo, ya tiene el de su papi que debe tener más paciencia que el puto dios.


----------



## SuperDios (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Lobo Estepario fisicamente esta de puta madre, esta sano para currar, pero no quiere.



Lobo presenta una MUY alarmante contradicción: Es absolutamente imposible tener y mantener un cuerpo así de musculado sin una dieta específica para el deporte, esto con mucha más razón con los 40 años que tiene. El músculo es "caro" de mantener para el organismo, consume muchos recursos incluso estando en reposo; Lobo no come solo lo que dice que come, es diafanamente claro que se alimenta con calidad y abundancia y esto chirría con la imagen que pregona de permanente precariedad de vida. O le pagan la comida o todo lo que gana se lo gasta en comida buena, pero con unos plátanos y manzanas, o una cazuela de fabada ocasionalmente, no se mantiene esa musculatura.


----------



## NPCpremiun (9 Ene 2022)

Aspecto de anciano comportamiento de niño, y muy valiente estando solo. Luego es demasiado Attwore o como se diga para vender la moto de autosuficiente, solo un urbanita que no ha pisado el monte se podría creer sus videos de" vivo en el monte", ese no aguanta 36 horas en la naturaleza, se le ve muy dependiente de comodidades urbanas, solo sabe hablar de eso, por eso critica en lugar de construir, para lo segundo necsitaría saber, y solo sabe de lo primero (vivir como un pijo) "El numale rebelde  " menudo personaje.


SuperDios dijo:


> Lobo presenta una MUY alarmante contradicción: Es absolutamente imposible tener y mantener un cuerpo así de musculado sin una dieta específica para el deporte, esto con mucha más razón con los 40 años que tiene. El músculo es "caro" de mantener para el organismo, consume muchos recursos incluso estando en reposo; Lobo no come solo lo que dice que come, es diafanamente claro que se alimenta con calidad y abundancia y esto chirría con la imagen que pregona de permanente precariedad de vida. O le pagan la comida o todo lo que gana se lo gasta en comida buena, pero con unos plátanos y manzanas, o una cazuela de fabada ocasionalmente, no se mantiene esa musculatura.



Son *ciclos sanos*, y es patacanario, no concuerda su discurso con su fisíco, hay más detalles, pero los que mencionas son suficientes para delatarlo. aparenta>40 la edad se calcula en el gepeto y el suyo huele a vicio. me recuerda a un damealgo con un cartel de: _*"30 años en la mina y ahora en la calle pidiendo para comer" *_. . . pero manos de pianista . . . la primera vez que recuerdo desconfiar de _*algo que no parecía sospechoso.*_


----------



## Abrojo (9 Ene 2022)

astroman dijo:


> ese cuerpo esta muy currado,con la vida que lleva durmiendo en coches y comiendo de super,no se....para mantenerse asi tienes que ir al gym,lo mismo va pero vamos con ese nomadismo,haciedo solo flexiones no te pones asi



Hará calistenia en los parques o cosas parecidas


----------



## brent (9 Ene 2022)

Yo me afeitaría, la barba de diferentes colores no mola


----------



## Saluter (9 Ene 2022)

A este chico le falta una amistad íntima con quien se entienda o una persona con quien desahogarse, que le comprenda y le de apoyo. Por eso esta jodido. Tiene amigos pero no se si son muy íntimos o no. Ojalá alguno lo sea, es posible que si.
También decirle que vivir asi le envejecerá y le joderá muy rápido la salud. Debería plantearse encontrar una casita o pisito en el campo o en un pueblo donde tenga su espacio, para vivir y cuidarse, y para seguir saliendo por ahí con el coche o andando como hace ahora. Un huerto en el que cultivar comida y su espíritu. Algo edificante en la naturaleza.
Desde aquí mucho ánimo y que horas bajas las pasamos todos, son pruebas que nos ponen en el camino para salir fortalecido y reconfortado.


----------



## Alexrc (9 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Puedes esplicar más?



No mucho más.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar de algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero este tipo lleva AÑOS con la misma cantinela, que si me voy de España, que si vuelvo, que si es el fin del universo, que si el 5G... se ve que está otra vez en las faldas de mamá. ¿Cuál es su nuevo canal de youtube? CAda poco tiempo se enfurruña y lo borra pero siempre vuelve en forma de chapa.



Saluter dijo:


> A este chico le falta una amistad íntima con quien se entienda o una persona con quien desahogarse, que le comprenda y le de apoyo. Por eso esta jodido. Tiene amigos pero no se si son muy íntimos o no. Ojalá alguno lo sea, es posible que si.
> También decirle que vivir asi le envejecerá y le joderá muy rápido la salud. Debería plantearse encontrar una casita o pisito en el campo o en un pueblo donde tenga su espacio, para vivir y cuidarse, y para seguir saliendo por ahí con el coche o andando como hace ahora. Un huerto en el que cultivar comida y su espíritu. Algo edificante en la naturaleza.
> Desde aquí mucho ánimo y que horas bajas las pasamos todos, son pruebas que nos ponen en el camino para salir fortalecido y reconfortado.



En los últimos 10 años este muchacho ha envejecido el equivalente a 20 o 25 años, es brutal su cambio físico.

Normal, eso de dormir en coches y comer cualquier mierda precocinada (y muy pocas calorías) es lo que tiene.


----------



## Esflinter (9 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Que cosa tan ridícula y desproporcionada de cuerpo se ha montado. Parece un viejo ciclado con esteroides deforme totalmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898511



Pon foto de tu cuerpo, para opinar


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar de algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para no llevar mascarilla ni vacunarse, no hace falta montar tanta película.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



Más fácil, en www.wwoof.net hay granjas ecológicas en todo el mundo, que por cuatro horas de trabajo te dan comida y alojamiento.


----------



## ominae (9 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Son *ciclos sanos*, y es patacanario, no concuerda su discurso con su fisíco, hay más detalles, pero los que mencionas son suficientes para delatarlo. aparenta>40 la edad se calcula en el gepeto y el suyo huele a vicio. me recuerda a un damealgo con un cartel de: _*"30 años en la mina y ahora en la calle pidiendo para comer" *_. . . pero manos de pianista . . . la primera vez que recuerdo desconfiar de _*algo que no parecía sospechoso.*_



ciclarse ademas es peligroso para el cerebro, se pueden producir problemas psicologicos en algunas personas.


----------



## Saluter (9 Ene 2022)

También quería decirle a Lobo Estepario que lo veo siempre esperando a que haya un estallido y eso no va a ocurrir porque a la elite no le interesa la violencia (porque la población civil es mayoría en número y podríamos darle la vuelta a la tortilla), porque la violencia no le beneficia a la elite pero a nosotros si. Que si quiere estallido, ese debe ser provocado por los ciudadanos. Que no espere que venga desde arriba ni mucho menos de la élite, ya que esta se afana en hacerlo todo sigilosamente y mediante el engaño y manipulación.
Que esto es una puta guerra de desgaste y que Lobo se va a desgastar esperando un ataque violento. Que si tanto ansia un enfrentamiento con las élites, va a tener que provocarla el mismo o el pueblo.
Desde aquí le envío calma porque la élite es muy perrucia y va a evitar siempre a toda costa la violencia. Antes frena la plandemia si ve violencia en las calles y es lo que tendríamos que haber hecho, salir a presionar a las calles a ver si la élite se raja y paraliza el plan.


----------



## Frazier (9 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Para no llevar mascarilla ni vacunarse, no hace falta montar tanta película.



Vamos a ver, cada uno se monta la película que quiere y Lobo ha seguido ese camino para bien o para mal. Tampoco se trata de mascarillas y vacunas, porque eso es solo parte de otras muchas cosas de las que habla Lobo. Hay gente que elige denunciar ciertos temas haciendo videos, y otros se mantienen con un perfil bajo (la gran mayoría de nosotros). Hay cosas de Lobo con las que no coincido porque tengo otra forma de pensar, y en otras estoy de acuerdo. Yo no podría vivir como el porque no duraría ni un mes, pero no le juzgo por su forma de hacer las cosas. El tiene su película, yo la mía, tu tendrás la tuya y así todos.

No me molesta la forma de vida que ha decidido llevar, aunque en mi opinión se lo podría montar mucho mejor porque tiene los recursos para hacerlo. Lo que si se agradece es gente que diga en voz alta todo lo que está pasando y lo difunda aprovechando que es más o menos conocida. Que hoy en día parece que ya no se puede decir o discutir ciertas cosas porque te ponen mala cara o directamente cortan relaciones contigo (ya me ha pasado con familia y amistades). De hecho, si las dices en voz alta al final hay muchas posibilidades de que acabes marginado, que básicamente es lo que le ha pasado a Lobo.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (9 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> También quería decirle a Lobo Estepario que lo veo siempre esperando a que haya un estallido y eso no va a ocurrir porque a la elite no le interesa la violencia (porque la población civil es mayoría en número y podríamos darle la vuelta a la tortilla), porque la violencia no le beneficia a la elite pero a nosotros si. Que si quiere estallido, ese debe ser provocado por los ciudadanos. Que no espere que venga desde arriba ni mucho menos de la élite, ya que esta se afana en hacerlo todo sigilosamente y mediante el engaño y manipulación.
> Que esto es una puta guerra de desgaste y que Lobo se va a desgastar esperando un ataque violento. Que si tanto ansia un enfrentamiento con las élites, va a tener que provocarla el mismo o el pueblo.
> Desde aquí le envío calma porque la élite es muy perrucia y va a evitar siempre a toda costa la violencia. Antes frena la plandemia si ve violencia en las calles y es lo que tendríamos que haber hecho, salir a presionar a las calles a ver si la élite se raja y paraliza el plan.



Somos mayoría, por eso tienen ejército y policía bien armados. Con la violencia no se va a ningún sitio.


----------



## Saluter (9 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Somos mayoría, por eso tienen ejército y policía bien armados. Con la violencia no se va a ningún sitio.



Y con el ovejismo y siendo un lila tampoco.
Ellos si que usan la violencia sobre nosotros para conseguir sus objetivos y hasta ahora parece que les ha ido bien. Pregúntales a ellos si con la violencia no se va a ningún sitio.
Además, joder, que yo no te estoy hablando de violencia expresa, sino de enseñar los dientes para que se achanten y frenen.


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ene 2022)

Me cae bien, la verdad. Este hombre ha sufrido mucho en su vida y creo que vive encadenado demasiado a apegos de este mundo. Una cosa es lo que dice y otra lo que verdadera piensa y siente. Y también es cierto que se lo podía montar mejor. Sólo hay que ver a cantidad de youtubers que viven de su discurso en internet. Este tío podría forrarse monetizando su discurso y poder vivir como a él le diera la puta gana. En una autocaravana, por ejemplo.


----------



## R_Madrid (9 Ene 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> El padre no le ha dicho “si quieres trabajar, vacúnate”…
> 
> El padre le habrá dicho: “Ponte a trabajar puto vago!”
> 
> ...



Que nadie la pide?

que curioso, porque al bajar ayer a tirar la basura unos vecinos comentaban que se jugaban el puesto de trabajo y que suspendian de empleo y sueldo por no vacunarte en su empresa,

no se de que trabajo estarían hablando pero si me encuentro con esa conversacion tirando la basura, debe de ser que la cosa es grave y esta mas extendida de lo que se cree

en muchos casos se hara de tapadillo


en esradio decia el jefe que alli no entran a currar sinvax


----------



## perfectohijoputa (9 Ene 2022)

Joder, me he quedado sin palabras. YouTube es como un pozo de mierda lleno hasta arriba de sujetos sin alma perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## intensito (9 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué habla como si fuese un actor de doblaje de película de sobremesa de los domingos en Antena 3?


----------



## HaCHa (9 Ene 2022)

Cuando reúna cojones para suicidarse habrá parte de la culpa que os orbitará a algunos sobre la cabeza, como los buitres a un cadáver.


----------



## intensito (9 Ene 2022)

No has entendido mi pregunta, decía que si esa voz artificial y forzada que utiliza en los vídeos la suele utilizar en su día a día. ¿Alguien ha visto a Lobo Estepario en persona o ha mantenido nua conversación con él para saber si de verdad habla así?


----------



## 01001 (9 Ene 2022)

Yongaño para los amigos.


----------



## A.Daimiel (9 Ene 2022)

lo conocía de los videos y lo pude saludar hace un mes y pico en una manifestación antivacunas en Gijón. Lo vi demacrado pero mucho menos que en este último video. Muy delgado y parece mucho mayor. Cuando lo fuimos a saludar varias personas casi sale por patas. Debía pensar que éramos del CNI- Lo vi tímido y atormentado pero para nada mal tio.


----------



## teperico (9 Ene 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Es que además puede hacerlo compatible con ingresos online. Ves gente en yt y twitch que la peña les dona pasta por sus directos. Algunos dicen chorradas y otros se lo curran más. Si estuviera ahí trabajando un huerto, terraformando una parcela y se lo montara bien online, fijo que le caerían unos euros extras que le servirían para pagar cuatro facturas de luz.
> 
> Mi casa preparacionista la tengo en uno de los bordes de la serranía celtibérica a poco más de 1h de Madrid capital. Compré un terreno hace un par de años, ya tengo la valla comprada y ahora me falta vallarlo. También tengo la corta de leña para dentro de 2 meses. Si fuera un tío que se prestara, yo le dejaba mi casa temporalmente, le pagaría por montarme la valla y habilitar el huerto. Se sacaba el dinero necesario como para alquilar una casa vieja 1 año en la zona. Se busca un curro entre los muchos agricultores de la zona y podría empezar a afincarse en algún sitio. Se marca sus directos (tiene ya una audiencia base y fiel), se pone a escribir sus pensamientos y vaticinios, vive bajo un techo aunque sea con lo mínimo y cambia de experiencia. A partir de ahí puede construir algo. Con que tenga 4 gallinas le basta para meterse proteínas. Una garrafa de 8L te cuesta 0,72€. Ya está acostumbrado a vivir sin nada. De currar por algo suyo se le quitaría la depresión. Podría establecer lazos con gente autóctona y desconectar de todo.
> 
> No sé... yo creo que no se lo monta bien. Tiene que tener un puto nido aunque luego se vaya a vendimiar a 500km o a lo que sea, pero un techo en algún sitio tiene que tener. Ser nómada va a acabar con él. Incluso los hay que se van por ahí a recorrer en bici continentes con su blog y les ves más felices (lo mismo tienen cash de papi, no sé). Pero molaría que transmitiera más positividad, que emprendiera un proyecto de vida. Como llegue a los 50 así está ya jodido del todo. Yo tengo un par de años más que él y a esta edad te cambia la visión de la vida. Te das cuenta que estás en la mitad y que la otra mitad va a ir a peor (y más con los tiempos que vivimos). Necesita urgentemente un proyecto de vida. Si no fuera porque mi bigotuda lógicamente me pondría pegas (y eso que se ha visto algún vídeo que otro que le he puesto), yo le dejaba mi casa rural los 6 meses de otoño-invierno que no estoy para que estuviera ahí sin problema. Es un tipo que me transmite humanidad y confianza.



Conozco a varias personas que me recuerdan a él. Personas deprimidas y pesimistas que solo saben quejarse por todo. Narcisistas... Les das soluciones, como las que dices, y ponen solo pegas. Buscan excusas para seguir en la mierda. Es muy triste.


----------



## workforfood (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> En su último video está jodido por muchos temas, y posiblemente se largue de Internet y de España. Bronca familiar y con los vecinos, por lo que me temo que se está rayando demasiado. El mismo reconoce que esté depresivo y hasta los cojones de todo. Puede caer bien o mal (a mi me cae bastante bien a pesar de algunas cosas malas), pero es honesto en sus convicciones y vive su vida según la predica. Es mucho más de lo que hacen millones de borreguitos españoles con su mascarilla y las tres vacunas puestas. Este es el último video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me deja verlo me dice media is too big.


----------



## brickworld (9 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Joder, me he quedado sin palabras. YouTube es como un pozo de mierda lleno hasta arriba de sujetos sin alma perdiendo el tiempo.



Al menos el discurso del Lobo es entretenido y a veces con prosa culta y coherente para sus ideas..

lo de ese par de…. No se ni como definirlos, es joder… QUE ESTÁN HACIENDO PRUEBAS DE UNAS PUTAS GALLETAS Y LEYENDO LAS CALORÍAS uno medio derroido y calvo y la otra como un cachalote zampando galletas porque dudo que luego las tiren, Esa tips se la zampa a puñados…

No se con esas cosas y onlyfans por ej te das cuenta que la Internec lejos de ser un foro y red de conocimiento como se podría pensar al final gran parte es conglomerado de monetizar gilipolleces y normalizar tarados

Véase las mierdas progres que están haciendo tragar para normalizar a los transtarados y ensalzar la mariconez en todos los ámbitos, y eso se hace con pasta a mansalva e incluso pagado con dinero público

al final es mejor no encabronarse mucho porque te das cuenta que ahora mismo todo es una Puta mierda y acabas renegando de todo como el Lobo


----------



## bsnas (9 Ene 2022)

Solo conozco a este personaje por encima porque tambien hablais de el aqui, pero en mi opinion tiene que hacer un crossover de aunque sea unos pocos capitulos con San Ludopatron, cuyo show en youtube tambien esta en la mierda ahora mismo.

Lobo es de los de ponerse muy meglas?


----------



## Nationwww (9 Ene 2022)

No lleva un mal coche...


----------



## Frazier (9 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No me deja verlo me dice media is too big.



Un forero había puesto el enlace del video en Youtube. Te lo dejo por aquí...


----------



## señortopocho (9 Ene 2022)

He visto el video su discusión con una frutera xq dice que al tener vacuna emires por Bluetooth una dirección mac o algo similar
Me he quedado con cara de wtf. 

Que app usa x amor de Dios que a mí no me sale nada


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Ene 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> He visto el video su discusión con una frutera xq dice que al tener vacuna emires por Bluetooth una dirección mac o algo similar
> Me he quedado con cara de wtf.
> 
> Que app usa x amor de Dios que a mí no me sale nada



Es otra subnormalidad que le ha colado La Quinta del Paypal.

Que daño han hecho esos hijos de puta vagos pedigüeños, en fin.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ene 2022)

Yo le he visto hacerse cien fondos de un tirón y veinticinco dominadas de una tacada.

Esto para los que hablan de ciclos sanos y tal.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> También quería decirle a Lobo Estepario que lo veo siempre esperando a que haya un estallido y eso no va a ocurrir porque a la elite no le interesa la violencia (porque la población civil es mayoría en número y podríamos darle la vuelta a la tortilla), porque la violencia no le beneficia a la elite pero a nosotros si. Que si quiere estallido, ese debe ser provocado por los ciudadanos. Que no espere que venga desde arriba ni mucho menos de la élite, ya que esta se afana en hacerlo todo sigilosamente y mediante el engaño y manipulación.
> Que esto es una puta guerra de desgaste y que Lobo se va a desgastar esperando un ataque violento. Que si tanto ansia un enfrentamiento con las élites, va a tener que provocarla el mismo o el pueblo.
> Desde aquí le envío calma porque la élite es muy perrucia y va a evitar siempre a toda costa la violencia. Antes frena la plandemia si ve violencia en las calles y es lo que tendríamos que haber hecho, salir a presionar a las calles a ver si la élite se raja y paraliza el plan.




Es que Lobo es burbujo, espera que el siempre inminente madmax sea como una explosión de luz y color, una catarsis espiritual mundial que resuelva todos los problemas de los que sobrevivan a semejante fenómeno, un antes y un después que lo mejore todo, incluida su vida.


Y se equivoca, no va a haber madmax, no va haber fin del mundo, no va haber IIIGM ni parusia ni nada por el estilo, todo va a seguir igual de mal solo que cada vez peor, un mundo distópico, una Venezuela kalergicana gobernada por los tecnócratas del banco central europedo.


----------



## CaraCortada (9 Ene 2022)

Pensaba que a alguien como él no podia pasarle eso y en cualquier caso ya sabe la solución: pirarse a un lugar como Filipinas u otro parecido, que se le veía muy feliz por allá en un video de hace tiempo.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (9 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Y con el ovejismo y siendo un lila tampoco.
> Ellos si que usan la violencia sobre nosotros para conseguir sus objetivos y hasta ahora parece que les ha ido bien. Pregúntales a ellos si con la violencia no se va a ningún sitio.
> Además, joder, que yo no te estoy hablando de violencia expresa, sino de enseñar los dientes para que se achanten y frenen.



Violencia cuando tengas las de ganar. Sino lo único que conseguirás es cárcel o cementerio. Pero bueno, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Frazier (9 Ene 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> He visto el video su discusión con una frutera xq dice que al tener vacuna emires por Bluetooth una dirección mac o algo similar
> Me he quedado con cara de wtf.
> 
> Que app usa x amor de Dios que a mí no me sale nada



Pues precisamente esas pequeñas cosas son las que no comparto con Lobo. El tema del grafeno y las direcciones Mac no tiene sentido, y creo que perjudica a los que estamos en contra de ESTAS vacunas experimentales. De hecho, me gustaría ver algunos bits de esas dirección Mac para ver de qué fabricante se trata...  Como he dicho al principio, no se trata de darle toda la razón como si fuera una especie de mesías. Tiene cosas buenas y malas, pero en el fondo le veo un tío bastante transparente y honesto. Eso no significa que tengas que estar de acuerdo con todo lo que diga.


----------



## Biluao (9 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Lobo Estepario fisicamente esta de puta madre, esta sano para currar, pero no quiere.



Sano para currar, no sé si estará... ahora bien, descansado, que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, de cojones.


----------



## workforfood (9 Ene 2022)

Si estaría de maestro o profe con un sueldo de más de 2000 € mensuales por 18 horas lectivas de clase + 4 meses de vacaciones + bajas médicas, lo vería todo de otra manera.


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

*¡ANIMO LOBO!*

hala yasta .....
Al OP pasaselo de mi parte


----------



## Frazier (9 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> *¡ANIMO LOBO!*
> 
> hala yasta .....
> Al OP pasaselo de mi parte



No hace falta. Lobo nos lee...


----------



## Lechuga verde (9 Ene 2022)

Grande Lobo que ha abierto los ojos de muchos, pero hasta que no llegue lo malo de verdad nadie va a mover un dedo.

Pero todo cae por su propio peso amigos, es insostenible, la inflación se va a comer todos vuestros ahorros satánicos, se va a trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y la mayoría de la gente no sabe ni nutrirse y caerá en la mierda.

Este sistema es una mierda y sólo se sostiene por lo que ya dijo Lobo: La gente no quiere renunciar a lo material. Después de 30 años trabajando como un subnormal esclavo para pagar tu techo, renunciar a él sería como renunciar a tu vida de mierda.

Esta claro que vamos a una transiciòn de cambio donde los esclavos tendrán que tragar con todo y los libres tendrán que sobrevivir. 

OJO! Que el sistema tiene bastantes cosas buenas: Infraestructuras, médicos, leyes, seguridad... vamos que podríamos vivir de puta madre, pero nadie debería tener poder. Porque si a un humano le das poder se convierte en mierda y vuelve a su pueblo mierda.

Sobre que el Lobo se tenga que poner a currar, no lo veo, por su carisma ya se podría ganar la vida, como lo hacen esa gente que donáis vuestra pasta online. Pero si que debería ayudar, el cabrón mucho habla pero poco cultiva o corta leña


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si estaría de maestro o profe con un sueldo de más de 2000 € mensuales por 18 horas lectivas de clase + 4 meses de vacaciones + bajas médicas, lo vería todo de otra manera.



Si "ESTUVIESE" en lugar de "si estaría ...".

De nada.


----------



## racional (9 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que coja el coche y se relacione con la españa vaciada, que consiga una casa rural, alguin puede que le preste una, que se diriga a los ayuntamientos a preguntar si alguien le puede prestar un alojamiento cual caballero andante que llega a una comarca, que de ascopena de lastima y que le eche morro, que ofrezca cuidarla adecentarla o mantenerla en condiciones, o esquilar ovejas ordeñar vacas, siempre sera mejor que vagar con el coche errante sin rumbo, y cuando quiera se puede hacer un viaje que conoce muchos sitios, entonces en su casa de pueblo y naturaleza que haga sus videos, haga un huerto de curcuma, y directos desde ahi, y nos invite a una parrillada y mucho vino, y que forme una comuna y luego una secta y tal, bueno esto ultimo ya no



Está todo el día con el coche moviendose, dudo que quiera quedarse fijo en un sitio. Le viene mejor una furgoneta camper.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Vamos a ver, cada uno se monta la película que quiere y Lobo ha seguido ese camino para bien o para mal. Tampoco se trata de mascarillas y vacunas, porque eso es solo parte de otras muchas cosas de las que habla Lobo. Hay gente que elige denunciar ciertos temas haciendo videos, y otros se mantienen con un perfil bajo (la gran mayoría de nosotros). Hay cosas de Lobo con las que no coincido porque tengo otra forma de pensar, y en otras estoy de acuerdo. Yo no podría vivir como el porque no duraría ni un mes, pero no le juzgo por su forma de hacer las cosas. El tiene su película, yo la mía, tu tendrás la tuya y así todos.
> 
> No me molesta la forma de vida que ha decidido llevar, aunque en mi opinión se lo podría montar mucho mejor porque tiene los recursos para hacerlo. Lo que si se agradece es gente que diga en voz alta todo lo que está pasando y lo difunda aprovechando que es más o menos conocida. Que hoy en día parece que ya no se puede decir o discutir ciertas cosas porque te ponen mala cara o directamente cortan relaciones contigo (ya me ha pasado con familia y amistades). De hecho, si las dices en voz alta al final hay muchas posibilidades de que acabes marginado, que básicamente es lo que le ha pasado a Lobo.



Después de ver el video veo en qué se equivoca imo y el porqué le afecta negativamente según el mismo dice. 

Quería convencer a los demás de su opinión sobre el timovirus. Craso error.

Puedes informar a quien le interese sin querer que haga lo que tú quieres, pero querer que los demás cambien, en mi experiencia, te lleva a la enfermedad literalmente. A las pruebas que él mismo aporta me remito.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Ene 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Todo cuento. Le sobra la pasta y se puede permitir ciertos lujos que otros no podemos. Es un agitador profesional. Tiene razón en bastantes cosas pero fomenta la violencia. Hace poco colgó un video en una casa con chimenea acariciando un gato, no es un cualquiera ni mucho menos.



Es de su amigo el Herrero:

_Ya estoy lejos del mundo, en las montañas. Pero mi amigo no está ni contesta, 0 grados...su gata negra ha venido a recibirme ronroneando y se ma subido a los hombros y aquí la tengo sanándome con sus ondas Alpha. Bendita Naturaleza_


----------



## señortopocho (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Pues precisamente esas pequeñas cosas son las que no comparto con Lobo. El tema del grafeno y las direcciones Mac no tiene sentido, y creo que perjudica a los que estamos en contra de ESTAS vacunas experimentales. De hecho, me gustaría ver algunos bits de esas dirección Mac para ver de qué fabricante se trata...  Como he dicho al principio, no se trata de darle toda la razón como si fuera una especie de mesías. Tiene cosas buenas y malas, pero en el fondo le veo un tío bastante transparente y honesto. Eso no significa que tengas que estar de acuerdo con todo lo que diga.



Es que yo me imagino siendo increpado en una frutería con semejante argumento y flipo en colores. 

El que viva su vida y su verdad, ya me cuesta con amigos, amigos no conocidos hablar de ciertos temas como para turrear a desconocidos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Ene 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo le he visto hacerse cien fondos de un tirón y veinticinco dominadas de una tacada.
> 
> Esto para los que hablan de ciclos sanos y tal.



Yo le vi en la pedriza hacer fondos en una roca en pendiente cabeza abajo.


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ene 2022)

Tienes Twitch o te puedes hacer una página web personal como Pedro Rosillo. De hecho han descubierto que ganan más dinero desde las páginas personales...


----------



## Piotr (9 Ene 2022)

1447 dijo:


> Tengo un cuerpo mucho mas bonito que el suyo. Es repugnante.



Foto que me quiero reír


----------



## elojodeltuerto (9 Ene 2022)

Que cuerpo tiene?,si es un enano de 1,65.


----------



## Funci-vago (9 Ene 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Pensaba que a alguien como él no podia pasarle eso y en cualquier caso ya sabe la solución: pirarse a un lugar como Filipinas u otro parecido, que se le veía muy feliz por allá en un video de hace tiempo.



A ver si te crees que en Filipinas va a poder comer un día sin doblar el lomo.


----------



## Galvani (9 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Que cuerpo tiene?,si es un enano de 1,65.



Como sabes eso? Parece muchísimo más alto.


----------



## Night (9 Ene 2022)

al final tantos años de hacer el subnormal para acabar peleado con que sus papas le quitan el sustento y se enfada no?
muy gracioso pero el personaje esta agotado, ahora que apechugue


----------



## Galvani (9 Ene 2022)

Lo curioso de este país es que entre este tío y uno de su edad que haya trabajado 20 años solo hay una diferencia, el poco colchón que tenga y su tiene algo pagado; porque te quedas parado y como mucho tendrás un trabajo guarro. Y este tío de hambre no se va a morir. Vamos que haber sido un remero no te libra de que acabes en la calle y sin nada, como mucha gente hay después de trabajar.


----------



## McNulty (9 Ene 2022)

A Juanito le jodió el magufismo, eso le ha destruido el coco. Y en cuan
Me parto con los que admiran ese físico y dice que se cicla.

El cuerpo de lobo es el típico ectomorfo seco y espigado con poca facilidad para pillar grasa. Pero masa muscular magra apenas tiene. Que salga rajado en las fotos no quiere decir nada. Es más, seguramente por falta de dinero y descanso adecuado, tenga bastantes déficits nutricionales. Ese cuerpo lo consigue cualquiera haciendo flexiones y con déficit calórico continuado. El tema es que él siempre está en déficit calórico porque come muy poco, por eso está siempre definido. En algún vídeo se le ha visto las patas o de perfil, y parece un etíope.
Si os fijáis siempre está igual, no puede ganar muscular porque tampoco gana grasa.

Me pregunto si no se aburre de esa vida que lleva. Tanto estar en la naturaleza y durmiendo en el coche, te acaba cansando. Alguien de su edad necesita un lugar estable donde estar. Porque a medida que cumpla años, los achaques físicos no perdonan, y él está bastante cascao ya. Es el típico culo inquieto que no le satisface nada, esté donde esté, se acaba rayando y se pira. Yo creo que acabará encontrando a alguna charo perroflauta que se sienta sola y vivirá de ella.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (9 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Como sabes eso? Parece muchísimo más alto.



No,es muy pequeño,1´67


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Ene 2022)

No entiendo, yo entro cada 2 x 3 al hospital y no estoy vacunado. Nadie me pregunta un carajo


----------



## elojodeltuerto (9 Ene 2022)

*Subnormal,es un puto retaco.*


----------



## Frazier (9 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> *Subnormal,es un puto retaco.*



Observa la altura de los hombros de Lobo con el tío que tiene al lado. Muy retaco no creo que sea, a no ser que el de la izquierda sea súper retaco.


----------



## hartman (9 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A Juanito le jodió el magufismo, eso le ha destruido el coco. Y en cuan
> 
> 
> Me parto con los que admiran ese físico y dice que se cicla.
> ...



podria vivir en la jarosa con el maestro.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (9 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Observa la altura de los hombros de Lobo con el tío que tiene al lado. Muy retaco no creo que sea, a no ser que el de la izquierda sea súper retaco.



El otro medira 1,48,joder lo vi en una secuencia de la que se avecina y es igual de alto,que el que hacia de conserje en aqui no hay quien viva,y ese lo vi en zgz,cuando entraba al teatro y es un enano.


----------



## Galvani (9 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> El otro medira 1,48,joder lo vi en una secuencia de la que se avecina y es igual de alto,que el que hacia de conserje en aqui no hay quien viva,y ese lo vi en zgz,cuando entraba al teatro y es un enano.



En qué capitulo sale?


----------



## Galvani (9 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> El otro medira 1,48,joder lo vi en una secuencia de la que se avecina y es igual de alto,que el que hacia de conserje en aqui no hay quien viva,y ese lo vi en zgz,cuando entraba al teatro y es un enano.



Fernando Tejero si es el que dices mide 170


----------



## Lammero (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder con esos musculitos que tiene no puede probar en la construcción?
> A mi me llaman de muchos sitios, no entiendo por qué a él no.



Lobo estepario no vale para trabajar, aunque diga algunas verdades, tiene toda la pinta de tener muchos problemas mentales...

PD- Cojon Vicent, al menos tiene techo y "novia". @emos_sio_engañás


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Observa la altura de los hombros de Lobo con el tío que tiene al lado. Muy retaco no creo que sea, a no ser que el de la izquierda sea súper retaco.



Es normal como 178 por ahí.


----------



## Frazier (10 Ene 2022)

Pues ya está bastante mejor... si lo que no haga una buena lumbre cuando hace frío...


----------



## HvK (10 Ene 2022)

Farsante falso-disidente más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia busca paguita


----------



## Frazier (12 Ene 2022)

Cabreo gordo...


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> el mérito del personaje que ha creado es que parece que siempre a está a un paso de la marginalidad sin retorno posible, de la desesperación absoluta, del suicidio.





mcflanagan dijo:


> Lo que no le veo pinta es de ser disidencia controlada. Me pasa como con lo que dice el Sr. Rosa sobre el Sr. Rubio en Reservoir Dogs, está demasiado loco para ser un infiltrado.





Alexrc dijo:


> Todo cuento. Le sobra la pasta y se puede permitir ciertos lujos que otros no podemos. Es un agitador profesional. Tiene razón en bastantes cosas pero fomenta la violencia. Hace poco colgó un video en una casa con chimenea acariciando un gato, no es un cualquiera ni mucho menos.



En mi opinion, ni es un personaje creado, devorandose a si mismo, ni disidencia controlada, mucho menos agente de nada, es lo que se ve en los videos, otro Cojon Vicent.

Explica un poco eso de que fomenta o apoya la violencia.


----------



## malibux (12 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A Juanito le jodió el magufismo, eso le ha destruido el coco. Y en cuan
> 
> 
> Me parto con los que admiran ese físico y dice que se cicla.
> ...



Jodo, ya quisiera yo tener esa "poca masa muscular"... Para mi gusto tiene un cuerpo muy bonito (no homo). 
Pero no canaliza bien su energía, con su físico y relativo carisma lo que tendría que hacer es irse a algún poblado hippie y follarse a varias cachondas. O que se vaya con la de les gallines, seguro que le quitaba la tontería.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ene 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No se con esas cosas y onlyfans por ej te das cuenta que la Internec lejos de ser un foro y red de conocimiento como se podría pensar al final gran parte es conglomerado de monetizar gilipolleces y normalizar tarados



Internet es como una biblioteca, no tienen que gustarte todos sus libros, ni todo lo que esta publicado en ellos tiene que ser verdad, puedes leerlos aunque no compartas sus opiniones o estudios.

*"El que busca la verdad corre el riesgo de encontrarla"*


----------



## Alexrc (12 Ene 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En mi opinion, ni es un personaje creado, devorandose a si mismo, ni disidencia controlada, mucho menos agente de nada, es lo que se ve en los videos, otro Cojon Vicent.
> 
> Explica un poco eso de que fomenta o apoya la violencia.



A ver sus discursos en cierto modo provocan odio hacia los covidianos. No digo que en muchas cosas tiene razón pero es lo que me parece. Que conste que no me cae mal pero es bastante cañero.


----------



## kronopio (12 Ene 2022)

Parece un desmoralizador profesional este hombre

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frazier (12 Ene 2022)

Ha sacado cuatro videos en Telegram, aunque es el canal de "Lobo Estepario Difusión" solo han subido tres (no es su canal, sino de un seguidor). La verdad es que hay un poco de todo, pero sobre todo son entretenidos y muchas cosas que dice la piensan un alto porcentaje de la población cuando está hasta la coronilla de todo. Lo que pasa es que el 90 % de la gente no da el paso y sigue tirando con su vida, por mucho que odie ciertas cosas. Al final estamos enganchados al sistema y no concebimos vivir sin las comodidades a las que estamos acostumbrados. Ni siquiera Lobo escapa del sistema, porque el dinero es el que manda y esa es la única realidad.

Dicho esto, vuelvo a decir que coincido con muchas cosas que dice y me alegra oírlas en voz alta. Yo llevo años que he puesto en práctica muchas de esas cosas, porque me harté de ser la puta de empresas de bucaneros con corbata. Yo no podría vivir una vida tan "sencilla" como la del Lobo porque me gusta vivir bien, y sigo remando para tenerlo, aunque para mi mismo. Ese es el fallo que le veo a Lobo... el ser autosuficiente pero sin depender tanto del sistema. Eso no significa que sigamos siendo esclavos hasta cierto punto. Para no serlo nos tendríamos que ir a vivir a la montaña en plan Jeremías Johnson, y eso solo es bonito en el cine.

En los cuatro videos que he visto, se cabrea con cosas que podría evitar con un poco de planificación. Si llegó al IKEA cinco minutos antes de que cerraran, es culpa suya. No de nadie que le esté puteando. También habla de otras cosas que expone como un problema, y no tendría porque serlo si se lo montara un poco mejor. En fin, que se queja mucho de cosas que tienen fácil solución poniendo algo de su parte. Aun así, tiene otras cosas que lo compensan y que hacen agradable ver sus videos. Como he dicho, no le juzgo por la vida que lleva.


----------



## McNulty (12 Ene 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Jodo, ya quisiera yo tener esa "poca masa muscular"... Para mi gusto tiene un cuerpo muy bonito (no homo).
> Pero no canaliza bien su energía, con su físico y relativo carisma lo que tendría que hacer es irse a algún poblado hippie y follarse a varias cachondas. O que se vaya con la de les gallines, seguro que le quitaba la tontería.



Lobito necesita desconectar de tanta infoxicación. Con tanto tiempo libre, se debe de tirar horas y horas leyendo magufadas que le intoxican. Por eso muchos decimos que le vendría bien un curro, no por el dinero, que también, sino para olvidarse un poco de lo que pasa en el mundo.

Una mujer yo creo que le volvería más loco.


----------



## Thebore (12 Ene 2022)

Si no le mola currar que se meta a político... puede ser el mamadísimo de VOX.


----------



## Déu (19 Ago 2022)

*¡Dios lo dispone!*

​


----------



## Guaguei (19 Ago 2022)

Déu dijo:


> *¡Dios lo dispone!*
> 
> ​



este video no es suyo supongo
pero es un maquina, sabe usar el pegamento del universo


----------



## Déu (19 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> este video no es suyo supongo
> pero es un maquina, sabe usar el pegamento del universo



El montaje fue hecho por @hispameme en Twitter, y el video original es este:


----------



## burbute (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Terminus (19 Ago 2022)

Tiene algún canal donde se puedan ver sus vídeos? Desde que le chaparon el jewtube no puedo seguirle


----------



## trellat (19 Ago 2022)

Déu dijo:


> El montaje fue hecho por @hispameme en Twitter, y el video original es este:



"Si vamos a morir de todas *formas*. ¿Por qué no luchar? .... " 

Porque hay formas y FORMAS tonto









Rueda (tortura) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





vayan saliendo del jilo ...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alexrc (19 Ago 2022)

Típico personaje para alterar masas disidentes 

Cada vez menos gente le hace caso al pequeño Joker


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Ago 2022)

burbute dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161407



me meo, quien lo hizo?


----------



## Alexrc (19 Ago 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> me meo, quien lo hizo?



Menuda puta Navidad nos dieron los covidiotas
La gran subnormalidad de la gente y los telediarios nos jodió la Navidad


----------

